# Is G10 handle of a knife slippery?



## picard (Jan 19, 2005)

does anyone know if G10 handle is slippery compared to kraton or zytel??? I need advices from all members? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## Lightraven (Jan 19, 2005)

G-10 and Zytel are both kind of slick because they are so hard. Kraton is much stickier, especially the softer stuff.

Obviously, the coarser the texture, the less slippery the handle will be.

The better handles will have a finger notch and a slight downward curve towards the butt.

The best ergonomic no-slip handle I have is the Gerber Gator made of soft Kraton.


----------



## LEDmodMan (Jan 19, 2005)

The G-10 on Spyderco's current military handle is VERY slip resistant. In this case, it is not so much the material that you should be looking at, it is how its finished.

G-10 can be polished almost to a mirror finish which will be very slippery, or it can have a very rough surface applied during the lay-up process before it is cured. It is a composite very much like fiberglass, so there is a myriad of ways to finish it. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## frankborelli (Jan 19, 2005)

LEDmodMan is absolutely right in this regard. Some knives using G10 have an extremely slippery feel, especially when wet with sweat, water (or blood). A properly SHAPED handle is important and if the G10 has a softer finish it helps a great deal. For work where I expect my knives to have to perform under wet conditions, I go for the softer rubber feeling grips, or grips that have other materials built in, i.e. the wingwalk material in Masters of Defense knives.


----------



## Unicorn (Jan 19, 2005)

G-10 will also smooth out after a couple years of carrying in your pocket, but if it's shaped well, and wasn't polished to begin with, it won't be a problem. A friend and I both have BM 710's. Mine is one of the earliest, and his is much newer. His handles are still rougher than mine, but I have no problem holding onto mine. Zytel, will get smoother faster because it's softer (not soft enough to be tacky though, just wears faster), but it still isn't exactly slippery. I have some old Zytel handeled Spydercos that are still able to be held easily. That is something I check out when I buy a new knife. I see how easy it will stay in my hand, and if I can, I get my hands wet too.
Kraton rubber is the best grip since it is rubber, but it's not usually as durable. The hard Kraton used on my Cold Steel SRK isn't really any grippier than G-10, but the softer Kraton on my Outdoorsman is very easy to hold onto no matter what.


----------



## frankborelli (Jan 19, 2005)

Unicorn;

That's why I like the Cold Steel fixed blades and dislike the folders... most of their fixed blades have softer easier-to-hold-onto grips. The folders will slip right out of your hand... especially if they're wet. Be safe!!


----------



## RebelRAM (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't think it's so much the material that the handle is made out of, as it is the design of the handle. That's why I like handles with a nice deep choil or finger groove. I find that the handles that fit my hand best are the ones least likely to slip. If you find a knife with smooth Zytel scales on it, just cut out some of the wingwalk or stair tape to shape and then stick it to the knife handle. I know a lot of gun guys that put that type of tape on their gun grips and it seems to work pretty well for them.

--JT


----------



## NotRegulated (Jan 19, 2005)

The G-10 on my Emersons have become smooth and slick. 
The G-10 on my Stider is VERY coarse and grippy, which I prefer. I think the coarser G-10 variation is called "Grip Guard". If coarser scales were an available item I would change the ones on the Emerson.


----------



## bjn70 (Jan 19, 2005)

My EDC is an EDI Genesis, with coarse G-10 scales. The edges that rub against clothing are smoothed but the flats are still a rough texture, like a rough canvas.

If I was concerned about maximum holding power I would get checkered rubber, but it will wear and loose its stickiness a little with time.


----------



## ACMarina (Jan 19, 2005)

My EDC is a BM 910, which has G10 scales. It's grippy enough for what I need, I've never really felt as though it's been slippy. .


----------



## frankborelli (Jan 19, 2005)

RebelRAM:

I've had that tread-tape on my Glock 19 for a couple of years now... works great. Lesson learned: Only apply it to the side of the grips that ride AWAY from your body or it eats through your shirts!!


----------



## cdf (Jan 19, 2005)

Im not a fan of zytel, it smooths ont quick . Some Kraton like handles dont get along well with insect repellents containing DEET ,my personal fave. is canvas micarta , tuff as hell and never smooths out . The Lt. is right about the wing walk tape , commonly found on Masters of Defence and Microtech products . Microtech makes use of a fair bit of canvas micarta . Un-fortunatly most, but by no means all of Microtech products are autos. Personally ,I find old G10 has a friendly feeling .


----------



## dimwatt (Jan 27, 2005)

So far, I havn't found a reasonably priced knife that I prefer over my old (when they first came out Benchmade/Balisong AFCK combo edge with G10 scales.
I agree with Lightraven about the shape of the knife and the finger notch. I have large hands and even the AFCK is on the verge of being too small for me.

So, to me, it's all about fit. 

To me, A larger knife is difficult and too obvious to carry and in most cases, illegal as well due to blades being in excess of 4 inches. Yet, the Mini AFCK is just way too small for me to hold comfortably, no matter how sticky the scales would be.

A knife is the least effective, but most expensive pry bar you'll ever own/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif

dimwatt


----------



## K-T (Jan 29, 2005)

The grip G10 can or cannot provide depends on how it was finished off. I have learned that that stuff comes absolutly flat without any texture from the factory. By beadblasting it it gets that rough or less rough texture which provides the grip we need and want. The more you beadblast the more agressive the texture will be. 

For example the first BuckStrider folders had very aggressive G10 which I loved for a working knive. Some felt that it was too agressive to carry around all day. For some reason in the process of evolution the G10 is more smooth and slippery than the first run. It still provides alot of grip, yet it is more smooth - useful on the clipside to stop your cloths from getting eaten up to quick, less good on the nonclp side. 

In addition to the grip material the handle shape is crucial to how slippery a knive is I experienced.


----------



## Echo63 (Jan 29, 2005)

in my experience g10 is one of the grippier handle materials however K-T is right it all depends on how it was finished
my spyderco Military is smoother than my slightly smaller paramilitary and the millie has only 2 weeks carry on it and my paramillie has about 4 
all the spyderco's i have handles (rescue, military, paramilitary, dragonfly, all have excellently designed handles too)

sorry if it looks like im pushing spyderco - its just that i am talking about what i know - im not guessing about brands i havent handled/owned


----------



## picard (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks for all the comments guys. I decide to get benchmade 720 mel pardue with black G10 handle. it is grippy handle.


----------



## Niteowl (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice choice picard, my BM 812 I've carried daily for six years (recently retired for a BM 705 and a BM 814) still has decent hold even though the G-10 has worn some. As mentioned, handle shape plays a big part in that.

"...the AFCK is on the verge of being too small for me." Them's some big mitts! I've got an almost new 800 just sitting on the shelf due to it's size.

Mark


----------

